

Honest Advice on Starting a Company: Mark Suster - Serial Entrepreneur - macco

http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2516
======
adziki
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2516>

